# P&s rocktober fishing charter



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys are you ready to ROCK. Time to plan a P&S ROCKTOBER fishing trip with Andy & Sam. This trip will be on a Friday in October. Don't know exactly which Friday. Talked to Sam this morning and he suggests if we want to catch that trophy and not 18"/20" fish we wait for his call when he knows the big ones are in so we'd have at best 10 or so days notice. Since everyone has read the past thread "P&S Charter Trip" there's not need to rehash the cost and what's provided. Maybe Andy or Sam will jump in here to tell us how we'll be fishing as it will be different from our last trip. That being said who is truely interested in going?:fishing:


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

In.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

In


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Gnatman is in


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey we've got four already. Only two spots left. If you want a chance to catch that trophy rock this is the trip. Andy has a net with a 5' belley that'll handle anything the swims.:fishing:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

In! All I'd need is 3-4 days notice to take off from work in October!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

By the way, if we get enough interest...Im sure Andy & Sam can arrange for a second boat...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MetroMan said:


> By the way, if we get enough interest...Im sure Andy & Sam can arrange for a second boat...


Good point. We've now got 5 for our boat. It would be great if we could get enough for the 2nd boat. 5 per boat works, that's what we had last Friday. So 6 more and we have 2 boats.:fishing:


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

Im down too. One weeks notice would be great!


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

1 maybe, not definite


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Guys we will be trolling come october and we can pull a few big rigs to chase the monsters. Also a second boat is available if needed or if everyone wants to fish with us we could do two days in a row and do a mini tournament deal. The options are plentiful but fishing will be limited to trolling for rockfish and possibly bottom fishing or chumming for perch.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Sam, can't wait to chase the monsters. I like your options and the mini tournament sounds interesting. How does that work? Does one group fish one day followed by the next group the following day?


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

For that time of year, I would definitely be in!


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

I was thinking the mini tournament could go one of two ways either a two boat trip on friday and have a standard length weight weigh in at the end or both trips fish our boat two consecutive days and the same rules apply. The easiest way would be a no charge no cost bragging rights bet but if really wanted we could do a small cost bet for biggest fish. Of course to be fair both trips would have to run the same amount of time and fish would have to remain all natural. details would have to be hammered out later on but it could make for some fun memories.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I got one more that is interested in coming...


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

MetroMan said:


> I got one more that is interested in coming...


Sounds good Metro, a friend of yours is a friend of ours !


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Sweet. I still havent cooked that rockfish. the spanish mackerel was delicious though!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

transamsam98 said:


> I was thinking the mini tournament could go one of two ways either a two boat trip on friday and have a standard length weight weigh in at the end or both trips fish our boat two consecutive days and the same rules apply. The easiest way would be a no charge no cost bragging rights bet but if really wanted we could do a small cost bet for biggest fish. Of course to be fair both trips would have to run the same amount of time and fish would have to remain all natural. details would have to be hammered out later on but it could make for some fun memories.


I'd say I was interested except that I don't trust these p&s'ers. They'd be stuffing eight ounce bank sinkers down the mouth of the fish they catch in hopes of winning.  ha ha, I might be interested. I've never caught a thing the two times I went trolling, but Andy and Sam have a good reputation...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> They'd be stuffing eight ounce bank sinkers down the mouth of the fish they catch in hopes of winning.


Sounds like someone is experienced in this. LOL!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I have to pass on the ROCKTOBER trip.







Hope everyone has a great and productive trip.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Well that sucks catman!! 

I volunteer to take the helm on this, need be. Sam/Andy, if you could let me know with 10-14 days notice on when a good time to pull the trigger, I'll try to coordinate this effort.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

MetroMan said:


> Well that sucks catman!!
> 
> I volunteer to take the helm on this, need be. Sam/Andy, if you could let me know with 10-14 days notice on when a good time to pull the trigger, I'll try to coordinate this effort.


Will do Metro. Catman, hope everything is ok with you my friend !


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Metro Man, nice talking to you this morning. Really appreciate you taking the lead on the ROCKTOBER trip. I also talked to Andy this morning to let him know what was going on. There's a possibility that I might mate on the trip. It all depends on what happens tomorrow.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

catman said:


> Metro Man, nice talking to you this morning. Really appreciate you taking the lead on the ROCKTOBER trip. I also talked to Andy this morning to let him know what was going on. There's a possibility that I might mate on the trip. It all depends on what happens tomorrow.


Catman, you mean you might be running the boat  Sam and I will gladly mate for ya.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

turboandy said:


> Catman, you mean you might be running the boat  Sam and I will gladly mate for ya.


Andy now that's







but I'm up for it.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

If I have at least 1 weeks notice, I could definitely be in--already cleared it with the scheduler in the house.....just need the 1-week notice for work, unless it's a Saturday trip for the second boat.


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

ball park cost per head?


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Catman I hope everything goes well for you turboandy filled me in a little bit. Also Metroman any days work for us we just need to confirm when the big ones show up or we can shoot for any day y'all prefer. As for the weights I can assure you no sinkers will find their way into a fish unless were competing against another boat lol. But if a mini tournament was to take place all fish would be authenticated of course no fowl play to be had here


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

bitterchild said:


> ball park cost per head?


Bitter, we don't post the special rates we give P&S members. Your mailbox if full so I can't pm you. You can give Sam or myself a call.
Sam 240-676-1098 
Andy 301-704-0948


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

Cleared out the inbox. I was wondering why i was having so much difficulty finding the cost on the old threads. Thanks Andy


----------



## srx788 (Sep 4, 2006)

Could you please pm me the price. I haven't done any good fishing since Ive moved from Norfolk, VA beach area.


----------



## slogg (Aug 7, 2010)

I would be interested in this too, assuming the Friday isn't conflicting with anything (though October should be fairly clean for me).

Can you PM me the price?


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

PM's sent, prices cover EVERYTHING but food and beer


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

All are we still looking at 2 boats? Is the plan still 2 on Friday? I hate to be a broken record but could you pm me the prices?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

The two-boat deal strictly depends on how many people commit to going. I don't think a specific day of the week has been determined yet, but if a Friday works best for most, thats what it will be!


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Stink, pm sent.
Guys we could also do one trip Friday and the other Saturday or Sunday if this would help fit everyones schedule.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I would love to go, but my first and last time on a charter was fun, but once I got home I felt like I was still on the water. If there is something that will stop me from feeling like that then I am in.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Carlows said:


> I would love to go, but my first and last time on a charter was fun, but once I got home I felt like I was still on the water. If there is something that will stop me from feeling like that then I am in.


Carlows, that is part of the fun, I still get it sometimes after having been on the water for years. Kinda cool to be standing there taking a leak in the evening and still feel like you are on the boat. If you are getting sick we carry Bonine on the boat, this really helps with sea sickness and no drowseyness.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I still get that feeling...even when I'm on my kayak.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

I am in I can't wait to go.


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm a newbie to the site, but I'm interested if I can get off from work. Can you send me info on the trip. Thanx.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Guys, I have been warned that I am crossing the line with advertising on here. Matt and I are long time friends and it is not fair for him to let me continue to cross the line while having stopped others in the past for the same thing. Sam and I will continue to post reports and nothing has changed on treating P&S guys special but ( Sam and I ) can post nothing about special offers, rates or contact phone numbers going forward. Please understand Matt has to keep it fair across the board. I totally understand  Going forward Sam and I can only respond to charter questions via PM. But you guys are welcome to post what ever you like about us


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy & Sam I think a some of P&S guys have adopted you guys a their personal charter captains and feel very comfortable talking to you. Matt is a great guy and has done much to keep this forum great. We certainly understand your position and appreciate your timely PM responses. I think it would be great if Matt would jump on board for one of the P&S trips. BTW I saw my surgeon this morning for some tests and have to go back Monday for a consultation. Hope I can delay things until November.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

@Turboandy, it was no fun....i had to sleep sitting up...Can I chew the Bonine, because that's the only way I can take pills

@Metroman, you are just crazy.....just playing, I will never fish from a kayak

I am in, but if I get sick someone driving me home


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xRfYanNpEA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

MetroMan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xRfYanNpEA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


You got way bigger seeds than me bro !


----------



## Aiyaya (Sep 10, 2011)

It would be great if we could get enough for the 2nd boat. 5 per boat works, that's what we had last Friday. So 6 more and we have 2 boats.....




__________________________________________
coach outlet|Coach Handbags|Coach Bags


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

MetroMan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xRfYanNpEA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


See I was right about you.....lol

I am in


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I just want to make it clear here that this is no reflection on Andy. He's a great guy and very talented charter captain and I can't recommend him enough. I know for a fact he'll put you on fish. It's just that I've popped a lot of charter captains on here for doing the same thing--I've got to be consistent. 
Reports are fine, but posts promoting a business from someone who has a commercial interest in that business are off-limits.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

sand flea said:


> I just want to make it clear here that this is no reflection on Andy. He's a great guy and very talented charter captain and I can't recommend him enough. I know for a fact he'll put you on fish. It's just that I've popped a lot of charter captains on here for doing the same thing--I've got to be consistent.
> Reports are fine, but posts promoting a business from someone who has a commercial interest in that business are off-limits.


Aw Matt you are a sweetheart


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Do you still have a seat? If so I'm in. Thx


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Why would a person from Chicago be interested in fishing folks in the mid Atlantic states unless you're just trying to network to sell Coach products. Wrong place to hawk your wares.:spam::spam::spam:


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys even with the evident spam that has been added to the thread I wanted to add an update. Unfortunately I have not been able to get away from school to fish over the last 2 weeks but the bigger fish should be showing up anyday now. The last trip I ran was 2 and a half weeks ago and the live lining was still the hot ticket and produced fewer fish but larger ones. I hope to have a nice report in the next few weeks but for now I am escaping to Ocean city for the fall car cruise in and a bit of casting. Hope all is well with everyone and until next time tight lines and safe travels.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

I agree with captain Sam, especially with the cooler weather coming quickly. A lot of guys are switching to clams in lue of livelining Spot. Schools of breaking fish with blues, small keeper and undersize rock are everywhere. We have been wacking the black back white perch just out of the harbor jigging and trolling. Most ranging from 10-13 ". I'll try to get some photos as we have a walk on trip set up for this Saturday.


----------



## prettygeek (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys, any update on when the charter will be? and is any space left?


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

We are just waiting on the cows to show. As soon as they do it will be game on  Just an fyi though guys, some years it is November before they show. Sam and I have 30 trolling rods waitin to bend . Stay tuned !


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

turboandy said:


> Just an fyi though guys, some years it is November before they show.


November works better than October for me. If there are any seats left add me to the list of possibles (depending on work schedule).


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Ain't gonna be too much longer guys. Sam and I are gearing up for em now.
Hey Matt, can you pick out the rod you gave me about 8 years ago ?


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Turboandy(Dad) dont forget to mention I already have the itch and have put a few big rigs over prospecting already. I cant wait to see the big fish make their fall return should be a blast remember our 48.5 incher last fall swollowing the 22 inch fish maybe this fall we will land our 50+inch rockfish! There is just one loose thread left besides choosing a date and thats two boats on one day or two trips with back to back dates for this little tournament.


----------

